# Notified by SSA my benefits going up..because I turn 66 this month



## Marie5656 (Feb 2, 2020)

*In 2016, I retired on disability.  At the time, I figured, that was it. And my benefits would be pretty consistent based on what I was getting.  The other day, I got a letter from SSA telling me that since I am reaching the "full retirement age" of 66, my disability benefits would be discontinued and I would get full retirement benefits.  
It means a significant increase per month...not thousands, but a few hundred dollars.  I can live with that.  Plus, it seems there was an error in what they raised my benefits based on Rick's death, so they are adding $20 to that as well.
Will I be rich? Of course not. But I will fell more comfortable emotionaly moving on, that I am not going to be the old lady living on Spam and cat food.

So, I am happy at this news*


----------



## Catlady (Feb 2, 2020)

So glad you don't have to live on Spam and cat food.


----------



## sadie123 (Feb 2, 2020)

Marie:

I have been following your story.  This is really good news, especially since you did not expect it. I am glad you will have a little more money.

Sadie


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 2, 2020)

Catlady said:


> So glad you don't have to live on Spam and cat food.


Me too.  Not a great diet at all.


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 2, 2020)

My husband also left his job on disability, 2 years ago.  He will turn 66-4 months in 2022.  We also assume the Disability will just roll into Soc. Sec. but it would be helpful if it went up a little.  Glad to see good news!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2020)

sadie123 said:


> Marie:
> 
> I have been following your story.  This is really good news, especially since you did not expect it. I am glad you will have a little more money.
> 
> Sadie



Thanks, Sadie. Welcome to the forum.  I do want to do some traveling this summer, just day and weekend trips. So that will help me out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Great news @Marie5656


----------



## oldman (Feb 4, 2020)

Good for you. Getting unexpected money is always good news.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

These kinds of $$ surprises we can certainly live with....also expect a cost of living increase the first of each January....mine can be a few bucks or ten dollars plus some....its always a plus, right?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't remember getting a $$$ increase, of much if any, when mine changed from Disability to regular Soc Sec, but I am glad yours does!

But I do recall getting a hilariously worded letter, from SSA, regarding the changeover, which went something like; You are no longer Disabled. 



Oh, how I wish _*that *_was true!! But it still gives me a laugh, when I remember it! So,  that *is* worth something to me!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 4, 2020)

I got a raise from SS n January $8.00 just waiting for MediCare to take it! .....


----------



## Llynn (Feb 4, 2020)

Good news.


----------

